# Double Chocolate Chip Brownies/Weight watchers



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

Double Chocolate Chip Brownies

  POINTS® value |  3
Servings |  16
Ingredients 

1 serving cooking spray (5 one-second sprays per serving) 
1 1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
3/4 tsp unsweetened cocoa 
1 tsp baking powder 
1 tsp baking soda 
1/2 tsp table salt 
1/4 cup butter, at room temperature 
3/4 cup sugar 
2 large egg(s) 
3/4 cup unsweetened applesauce 
2 tsp General Foods Suisse Mocha Coffee Drink, Decaffeinated, Sugar-Free, Fat-Free 
1/2 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips 

Instructions 

Preheat oven to 325ºF. Coat an 8 X 8-inch baking pan with cooking spray (or use a nonstick pan).

Combine flour, cocoa, baking powder, baking soda and salt in a medium bowl; set aside.

Place room temperature butter into bowl of an electric mixer fitted with a paddle attachment and mix until smooth, or beat with an electric mixer. Add sugar in a slow steam and mix on high speed until fluffy, about 3 minutes. Slowly beat in each egg one at a time until incorporated and then mix in applesauce. Scrape down sides of bowl.

Slowly beat flour mixture into butter mixture until incorporated. Mix in coffee. Scrape down sides of bowl again and stir in chocolate chips.

Scrape batter into prepared pan, spread evenly throughout and smooth top. Bake until center springs back when pressed lightly, about 25 to 30 minutes. Cool completely, cut into 16 pieces and serve. Or, freeze whole in an air-tight container for up to two weeks before cutting and serving.


----------

